# Eclipse und Tab Order



## ulrichx (12. Jan 2020)

Hallo, ich nutze Oracle Java8 und eclipse 2019-09. 
Beim Versuch über den WindowBuilder (1.9.1) auf dem Panel eine "Tab Order" zu konfigurieren erhalte ich beim Speichern folgende Fehlermeldung:



> Internal Error
> WindowBuilder encountered unexpected internal error.
> This could be caused by a WindowBuilder bug or by a misconfiguration issue, conflict, partialupdate, etc.
> java.lang.Error: Unable to open file /resources/1.8/org/eclipse/wb/swing/FocusTraversalOnArray.java from org.eclipse.wb.swing



Kann mir kemand einen tip geben wie das zu beheben ist?
Funktioniert es bei euch oder habt ihr den Fehler auch?

Ich habe es auch mit "Eclipse Photon" versucht, und den gleichen Fehler erhalten. Dürfte aber auch die gleiche WindowBuilder version sein.


----------



## ulrichx (14. Jan 2020)

Habe das ganze auch nochmals mit 2019-12 und WB 1.9.2 getestet...  gleicher Fehler.


----------

